# Help! 2004 Maxima Skyview Shattered?



## NagoDesi (Feb 27, 2004)

I noticed @ lunchtime today there were tiny cracks on my rental of the 2004 nissan maxima, when I drove ther car back to enterprise in Jersey City, NJ. the roof started to crackle and collapse and flew all over route 80 in NJ, I explained to the rental agency that the damage on the car ssem defective on Nissan's part, the glass skyroof panel show damage of the cracks going from inside of the car, the glass panel formed a triagular shape and crackeled all in the middle of the skyroof, it's a good thing I took photo's from my cellphone showing the clumping of the skyview glass roof being pushed inside out. It's been really cold here in the New Jersey & New York area.. I can't believe Nissan does not have a recall on this glass skyroof. Can anyone help me? Won't nissan cover this under warranty considering the model is 2004? Am I responsible for this damage? The rental car company charged me my deduction for my comprensive for this damage, I don't think this is fair for something I did not do. I love the car, even was thinking of buying one before this? Any suggestion guys?


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

whats up man im from Bayonne NJ....anyway you need to take up with the rental car busniess that you want your money back, that is obviously a defect from nissan and not your fault. If they refuse I would talk to a lawyer if it's really worth the money...anyway don't let that incident turn you way from buying a nissan. There are good vehicles, remember its human made, nothing is perfect and not everyone is going to fall apart like that...My gf has a 02 Altima and is trouble free, only had the recall, I plan on buying a 05 Pathfinder or a Titan in Sept.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Since its a rental, they may fine you for any damage done to the vehical. I would dispute it, though, since it wasn't your fault. If this was your own car, Nissan would fix the problem since it is still under warranty.


----------



## echogan (Feb 28, 2004)

*The exact same thing happened to me and other people*

Yep the 2004 Maxima obviously has a defect in that skyview window. I was sitting at a red light yesterday in my 04 Max and heard a loud pop. I opened the skyview to notice my entire window was shattered. I got out the car and asked this guy in a van behind me had anything hit my car. He said he didn't see anything hit the car. I came home a did a little research on the web, not only did I find your article, but I also found other people like us who had thier skyviews shatter on them for no apparent reason. If you go to NHTSA web site you can put in a complaint like 5 or 6 other people including me have done. Nobody has put a recall out on this yet, but I can guarantee it won't be too much longer. About the rental people taking your money, they definitely owe you your deductible back. I just took my Nissan to the dealer ship and they are replacing the window under the warranty. They probably did the exact same thing for that rental company. This is definitely a Vehicle defect. Hope this helps.

Eddie


----------

